# Holding the reins.



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess it is because our fingers are more adept when the rein is between them? Try it next time - have the rein come into your fist at the bottom instead of between two fingers. This is why when you ride in a double bridle, you have the curb rein higher than the snaffle - have the stronger bit where the hand is more in control. I hope this makes sense?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This might not be the reason but if you were to open your fingers.. without having your pinky underneath the rein, you'd have a poor grip on the reins, or you might even lose them. Only your thumb would be holding it. With your pinky there, you can open your fingers but still have control.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I guess it is because our fingers are more adept when the rein is between them? Try it next time - have the rein come into your fist at the bottom instead of between two fingers. This is why when you ride in a double bridle, you have the curb rein higher than the snaffle - have the stronger bit where the hand is more in control. I hope this makes sense?


Yes it does make sense. I have tried doing that and you're right, it did feel wierd and uncomfortable. I was just wondering whether there was a true reason for why we do it


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally, I feel too heavy-handed when I fist the reins. I always have to put them between my fingers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait...are we talking english or western here?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Wait...are we talking english or western here?


English, it is in the English section :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, duh . I just saw it on the "new posts" list and didn't even stop to glance at the section.

Carry on....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Wait...are we talking english or western here?


Well I assume because it's in the English riding sub-forum that it's English. But the OP could be asking generally too.


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I remember being told it was so in an emergency (a horse really running away with you) you could tuck your little finger back under and have a bit of extra strength.

But it's most probably tradition. Like why do most of us eat a massive turkey dinner on Christmas day? Why do we stay up so late on New Years Eve? Why do we give up stuff for lent then shovel chocolate eggs into our mouths come Easter? Tradition.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

goldrushx said:


> shovel chocolate eggs into our mouths come Easter? Tradition.


I don't need an excuse or a reason for that apart from JUST BECAUSE :lol::lol:

I don't know the answer, I think tradition is a good as answer as any. Some things do change with time.

When I was learning to ride (English in England) trying to avoid all those excited animals coming off of the ark two by two, the main things I heard shouted was "Keep your heels and hands DOWN" heels fair enough, but we had our hands in 'piano playing' position, and were inspected at the end of the ride and if you didn't have dirty fingers, from rubbing on the horse, then you were in trouble.

The the instructor went away to a training day and came back with the revolution of turning the hand so now we are riding thumbs up, but still resting mainly on the neck, so just your little finger got covered in horse grease.

LOL those were the days.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually think that Goldrush may be onto something. Keeping the reins between your pinky and ring finger gives you more grip strength in your hand. That's one of the reasons that saddle bronc riders hold their bronc rein the exact same way....strength.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Very good question! I was attempting to show my mom how to hold the reins the other day (finally got her on a horse after about 15 years of trying WOOT!), and she asked me about the pinky thing. I hadn't every really thought about it until then. That's just the way it was done. But this seems logical to me: 



Skyseternalangel said:


> This might not be the reason but if you were to open your fingers.. without having your pinky underneath the rein, you'd have a poor grip on the reins, or you might even lose them. Only your thumb would be holding it. With your pinky there, you can open your fingers but still have control.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

An instructor I had once told me that the pinky is on the outside because it isn't strong enough to make any impact while riding. She also told me that it would be easy to damage the little finger should the horse do something unexpected, it would be smooshed between the rein and the rest of the hand.

She taught me to ride so that if i stuck out my pinkies they would touch my horses neck and if I stuck out my thumbs they would touch (this put my hands at about a 45 degree angle). When I switched barns my new instructor was a little confused by a rider with such a hand position she seemed really put off by it, but then, she was far more put off that I cantered with my butt glued to the saddle.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> This might not be the reason but if you were to open your fingers.. without having your pinky underneath the rein, you'd have a poor grip on the reins, or you might even lose them. Only your thumb would be holding it. With your pinky there, you can open your fingers but still have control.


Great way of saying it, and gloves are a big help too. I have ridden so long with out gloves i finally bought some and its gonna be much better i bet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just make sure if you use reins without any grip, that they don't slip with gloves. I have flat leather reins.. no traction. I have friction gloves but they were slipping so badly!

But thanks VT  And thanks Ink!


----------

